# Are your old MAC lipsticks still safe to use?



## AngelBrit (Nov 20, 2018)

I got Russian Red in 2014, used it a couple of times but there is still plenty of product. It still smells like vanilla and I see no changes. I disinfect my MAC lipsticks a couple of times a year, store them away from light and mostly use a clean lip brush for application (otherwise just straight from the tube).

But they say to toss your lipstick after some time. 
I have purchased alot of MAC lipsticks since Russian Red and I can't believe you have to throw them into the trash so early. 

What are your opinions about this?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 20, 2018)

Test it out. If it affects you aversely, set it aside for Back2MAC and get a new one. If not... :shrug:


----------



## lilafee (May 20, 2019)

How dit it go, [MENTION=65477]shellygrrl[/MENTION]? I just got the same question; found some quite old ones and am wondering now if I should still use them.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 20, 2019)

[MENTION=121854]AngelBrit[/MENTION] asked, not me.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

Same question. I also have Russian red for almost 5 years now but I just used it last week and it was still the same when I first used it. So, I think it's really long-lasting.


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 3, 2020)

I have more than 200 MAC lipsticks and they are all in excellent condition and nothing changed till now.
thanks God.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 5, 2020)

Jen Luvs Reviews Youtube did a recent video January 3 2020 of lipsticks declutter she explains about it.


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 14, 2020)

Wow, I would love to see that..


----------



## Sunto (Jan 14, 2020)

Please give me the video link i want to see.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 15, 2020)

ZoZo said:


> Wow, I would love to see that..





Sunto said:


> Please give me the video link i want to see.



Search Jen Loves Reviews on Youtube.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Fifi Lamontagne (Dec 25, 2020)

AngelBrit said:


> I got Russian Red in 2014, used it a couple of times but there is still plenty of product. It still smells like vanilla and I see no changes. I disinfect my MAC lipsticks a couple of times a year, store them away from light and mostly use a clean lip brush for application (otherwise just straight from the tube).
> 
> But they say to toss your lipstick after some time.
> I have purchased alot of MAC lipsticks since Russian Red and I can't believe you have to throw them into the trash so early.
> ...


The duration of using lipsticks is about 5 years. If you bought it in 2014, it has expired. But if you want to use red sometimes and you have not seen a change in its color and smell, I think you can still use it.
Because I do it myself and I have not had any problems so far.


----------



## maria.aooo (Nov 2, 2021)

I also got Russian Red in 2014 and it is sti in great condition. It survived a recent declutter. I notice that MAC nude lipsticks tend to go bad faster but the darker ones hold up faurly well.


----------



## lasharn (Nov 3, 2021)

I still have the MAC lipstick I wore on my wedding day in 2000. It still smells amazing and I still use it occasionally


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 3, 2021)

lasharn said:


> I still have the MAC lipstick I wore on my wedding day in 2000. It still smells amazing and I still use it occasionally


YIKES.


----------



## lasharn (Nov 4, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> YIKES.


LOL!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 4, 2021)

lasharn said:


> LOL!


I meant that "Yikes" seriously. Twenty-one years is waaaaaay too long to still be using a lipstick.

If you love the colour and want to wear it, find something similar by MAC or another brand, or pay to have it custom made (Bite Beauty and Finding Ferdinand both have that option).


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 6, 2021)

Interesting thread. And yes I too have MAC lip colours from 15+ years ago easily. I store all of my make-ups in temperature controlled rooms (for the most part) with very little fluctuations. And surprisingly yes they hold up quite well.

I also scrape product with a sanitized spatula... Like with one-of-these bad boys here...




And I always use a clean lip brush and work off the spatula or a sanitized metal palette, _and_ I use a proper brush cleaner after every use.

I also spray all of my wet and dry make-ups _after every use_ with a make-up sanitizer...




With a combination of proper storing, decanting /  using clean tools, and spray sanitizing, the shelf life of my make-ups lasts quite a lot longer than the expiry date.

I find that liquid based lip colours don't fare that well, as when they turn, the product separates, looks way different and has an off odour.

Anyways, most medium to high-end / luxury brand lip colours do last quite a long time.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm about to throw out a lot of lipsticks (and lipglasses) which are about 20 years old, many absolutely unusued. I have over 200, (I used to be a badly addicted collector), and a big proportion are no good.

They've all gone crayon-y smelling.

I stopped buying and using makeup for a long time and they sat in storage tubs. I could cry!

(When I say throw out, I actually mean hold onto for B2M)


----------



## Beryl (Jul 17, 2022)

Variety of brands nothing older than DD so less than 22 yrs tried sorting out all the oldies in a box.
I noticed some bought just few years ago also are expired think from all the heatwaves.
Think to only buy mini sizes.


----------

